# dog food



## kdiman (Dec 31, 2007)

I was wondering what dog food is recommanded that you can buy at Tractor supply company, Orschelns, or walmart??
There is no pet stores around here.

Kelly


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Every tractor supply companies are different so Im sure they carry different foods..I would call and ask them what they carry.


----------



## kdiman (Dec 31, 2007)

_I think that the TSC that is liek 30 miles away carries Nutro. Is that a good food?_

_Kelly_


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Quite a few people on here feed Nutro and have success with it. It boils down to the individual dog really. What food are you feeding now and is it causing a problem? As far as TSC of their brands the Nutro lines and the Pro Plan lines on paper are the best. If you are looking for what some claim are "premium foods" you most likely will need to go to a local feed store which I would guess you have some around. I did a quick search on the Canidae (it's a "premium food") website and it shows a store right in your town. If TSC is convenient I would try either of those 2 and see how it works out. 

*Dunaway Natural Pet Foods*
308 995-4121
1417 9th Ave
Holdrege, NE 68949 

Innova shows a store called Adams feed in Hastings although I don't know how far away that is for you.

If you really want to spend time researching dog food you can start here but I'll warn you it's a slippery slope and can lead you more confused than when you started. Like I said the best thing to do is try one or two and if your dog is doing well than stick to it. There tons of dogs folks have had on this board and in the real world that ate what some would call "poor" food and lived long properious lives. Here's the food link

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Both my boys are on Nutro Max Herring and Rice for sensitive skin and stomaches. They had issues with diarrhea with previous foods and have done extremely well with this food. I like it because it is an "all life stage" food, so it was easy to feed to dogs of different ages because I could give it to both of them.


----------



## kdiman (Dec 31, 2007)

i have always fed all of my dogs purina puppy chow and the purina dog chow. But my vet said that i need my GR on a large breed dog food.

Kelly


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I recomend Precise which we get at Pet Depot.


----------



## kdiman (Dec 31, 2007)

The closet pet depot is about 2 hours away.

Kelly


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

large breed dog food is unnecessary in my opinion. get your dog on a good all life stages food and make sure you are feeding an appropriate amount so as not to over feed and make your dog overweight and it should be fine.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone use Lamaderm? I remember someone on another board who used it and it can be purchased at some Walmarts. Not all, but some. I don't remember the quality of the food though.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I believe both Nutro and the Purina lines like Pro Plan have large breed formulas. I tend to agree with Marlene that I don't think it is really necessary. I think the large breed foods just add some products like glucosamine/chondrotin in an effort to combat joint wear seen in some larger breeds due to added weights. Usually the general cut off stated by most manufacturers is in the 70 pound range so most goldens are usually right on the edge. 

Like I said if Nutro or Pro Plan are most convenient for you give them a try. I know people on this board have beautiful healthy show dog quality dogs that eat both those foods.


----------



## phatsprinter (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.petco.com/product/7865/Diamond-Pet-Food-Premium-Adult-Formula-Dog-Food.aspx

Hello, Would this be any good?


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

For her or for you? I don't think she said there is a Petco by her. If it's for you then draw your own conclusions. In my opinion no. Most Petco's carry Avoderm, Blue Buffalo and Royal Canin. Some carry Eagle Pack and Solid Gold. I would check into those brands if I were you and find something that you're comfortable with and meets your budget.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=88&cat=7


----------



## ks02 (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't know if this helps much, but I know the Orscheln's near me carries ProPlan and the Chicken Soup line.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i personally would feed a different food over any Diamond food (except their new Taste of the Wild line which is grain free), but that's just me.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> large breed dog food is unnecessary in my opinion.


I agree completely there is absolutely no need for LB or LBP forumals on Goldens. These are intended for dogs like Newfs, St Bernards, Great Danes etc. So don't go out of your way to find a LB an ALS or plain Adult will do just fine. I agree is Nutro and Pro Plan are what is easy for you to get give them a try as another poster said many many have beautiful healthy Goldens on that food.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> large breed dog food is unnecessary in my opinion.


I will disagree with you.

Having seen the differences in several litters of Goldens as well as the differences in other Breeders' Labs and Chessie's I will tell you flat out that there IS a difference.

Prior to switching to the LBP formulas, we used to see one or two cases of Pano in every litter. Since switching to LBP 14 years ago, we have had NO instances of Pano or other rapid growth related problems with any puppy fed that type of diet. Coincidence? I don't think so. 

Most pet owners tend to overfeed their puppies, leading to rapid growth and development problems. Many breeders and experienced dog people can get away with feeding an "all lifestages" formula because they watch the growth rate of their puppies far more closely and adjust feeding amounts per the pup's physical condition that day, to avoid the rapid growth issues. 

For most pet owners, feeding a LBP formula with the instuctions to keep the pup lean, is a lot easier to follow through with and achieve a successful result.


----------



## aquayonex (Jan 20, 2008)

I feed Eagle Pack Holistic Chicken Meal and Rice. I'm not thrilled with it's quality but my breeder highly recommends it so I thought I'd keep Atticus on it for awhile until it's time to start easing him into something a little better. 

Personally, I would never feed any Purina (Pro Plan, Natural Select or otherwise) product to an animal. 

Let's just take a look at the top ingredients on one of their popular formulas. 

Chicken (which isn't really the top ingredient since ingredients are listed in order of weight and pure animal meat is 70% water, once removed this is probably the 7th or 8th ingredient), brewers rice (do you know what this is? it's a grain by-product), whole grain wheat (WHEAT WHEAT!?! Are you kidding me? In a golden? HELLO?!?! Wheat is the cause of over 80% of skin allergies in dogs) , poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine) (of yummy..., honey grab me a bowl..., I want a big helping of by-product. Do you know what "by-product is?" Do a little research and prepare a barf bag.) , corn gluten meal (lovely gluten..., thanks again for the pet food recalls), whole grain corn (corn isn't digestible), animal fat (animal? what animal?!?! don't give me that) preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E),

I admit, you can probably feed this to your dog and they may live a long life. In fact, you can probably pick through your neighbors trash and find something for your child to eat. And truthfully, they just might live to be 70 years old, but would you? 

Sometimes, it's just about the quality of life..... And what kind of life is riddled with health problems and chicken beaks?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought the Eagle Pack was a high quality food?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I thought the Eagle Pack was a high quality food?


Eagle Pack is a high quality food. I think they were comparing Purina ????? EP has no fillers or by-products and uses named meat meals. Linda Arndt ( greatdanelady.com ), a well respected canine nutritionist, did the feed testing for some of the holistic types and recommends them on her website. They do have grain however.


----------



## aquayonex (Jan 20, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> I thought the Eagle Pack was a high quality food?


Eagle Pack Holistic is good... (There other varsities like Eagle Pack Supreme are not great, but Eagle Pack Holistic Select is good.) Don't get me wrong. I just think there is better. So if there is better, why not? It's the inclusion of beet pulp that concerns me. I know Eagle says it's a great source of fiber but why do so many companies (Like Solid Gold) say it's terrible? There must be some truth in that argument. However, the good thing about Eagle Pack is they are one of the only companies that actually make their own food. 

I was comparing the Purina ingredients above. I apologize if I've offended people I just really think we can do better. Last year a lot of pets died because owners didn't pay enough attention. Manufacturers were only produce better food if the market insists on it.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I think everyone is jumping for "grain free" foods and if you look at the sites like www.dogfoodanalysis.com if you have grain free on your lable you are a 6 star food. I don't put to much trust into sites like that. Now if you have a dog that is allergic to grains yes the grain free food would be a 6 star food to you and your dog. The point is not every dog will thrive on one particular food or even one particular type of food. Grain free most certainly does not do the trick for my dogs. I know many many people that feed Purina Pro-Plan and Eukanuba (show/working dogs) with great success. So for you to say they are not paying attention and are running the risk of killing their pets with those types of food I would have to say you made an untrue statment.


----------



## aquayonex (Jan 20, 2008)

I was using that site as one example. There are countless studies that show how terrible corn, wheat and various by-products are for dogs. I am just wondering why people still feed such crap to their dogs? 

I agree, that dogfoodanalysis.com is a bit one sided but it is a a decent resource for the average consumer. Prior to reading that site I had no idea that beet pulp was considered to be so evil by some manufacturers.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

A lot of people work by the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" and by looking at there dogs all-round there is no reason at all to switch foods. You would never know without asking them perhaps that indeed have tried other foods and have had negitive results. If you look at other studies you will find that corn, wheat and fat does have its benifits depending what form it is in and when used properly in foods. I agree dogfoodanalysis.com is a good resource but is as you daid very one sided.


----------



## aquayonex (Jan 20, 2008)

Good point... Fair enough... Perhaps I'm overreacting, it's just that the more I read the more concerned I become with bad food and Vets and manufacturers making money off vaccinations that are turning out to be really unhealthy.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Understandable, we all just want the best for our pets.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

aquayonex said:


> I was using that site as one example. There are countless studies that show how terrible corn, wheat and various by-products are for dogs. I am just wondering why people still feed such crap to their dogs?


Are these studies available online? I ask because even Dogfoodanalysis states that corn is as good as any other grain and that grain is not bad....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Well it used to...what the heck they've done with that site...its just a book club now.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Are these studies available online? I ask because even Dogfoodanalysis states that corn is as good as any other grain and that grain is not bad....


Yes, it all depends in the form of the corn used. Like other ingredients it does have its benefits. I also think that every company will list the pros and cons on their sites to make their foods look the best they can. Like every company out there from grain free, to raw, to Ol Roy. What works for one does not always work for another.


----------



## kdiman (Dec 31, 2007)

i decided to try Iams large breed bc it is readily available and Jenny likes it. So far out of 3 feeds it is the only one she seems to like.

Kelly

P.S. I am also a man.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

kdiman said:


> i decided to try Iams large breed bc it is readily available and Jenny likes it. So far out of 3 feeds it is the only one she seems to like.
> 
> Kelly
> 
> P.S. I am also a man.


Its worked well for Lucky. Hope everything goes well.


----------

